# delete a facebook 'friend'



## donee (15 Feb 2010)

hi all im new to face book etc . to make a long story boring i accepted a 'friend' whom i thought i knew but it was'nt the same one. anyway all i seem to get is messages about games and such like that i have absoloutly no interest in PLEASE HOW DO I DELETE THIS NUT


----------



## WaterSprite (15 Feb 2010)

Go into account (top right hand side), edit friends.  When you look at your entire list of friends there ("all connnections" on LHS), there will be an "X" to the far right of each name - click that and the friend will be deleted.

It's not nearly so obvious as to how to do this than it was prior to the recent changes.


----------



## donee (15 Feb 2010)

Watersprite thanks ,i owe you one, it was doing my head in MANY THANKS!


----------



## pansyflower (15 Feb 2010)

Will the friend know s/he has been deleted?


----------



## WaterSprite (15 Feb 2010)

There's no notification, but they won't be able to see your status updates (depending on your settings) so people can put 2+2 together.


----------



## Complainer (15 Feb 2010)

You can also hide updates from particular games (e.g. Farmville) just by clicking on the 'hide' button that appears when you move your mouse over somebody's status updates.


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Feb 2010)

I wanted to dump a friend but wasn't too sure if they would be notified. I then 'dumped' my brother to see if he would be notified of the termination and he wasn't.

 I became friends with my brother again and then dumped THREE so called friends. They are all flippin' eejits


----------



## Welfarite (15 Feb 2010)

Hillsalt said:


> ... and then dumped THREE so called friends. They are all flippin' eejits


 
But then you accepted them as friends in the first place so what does that say of you!?!  You can make a mistake with one, but three ....!


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Feb 2010)

One was an ex girlfriend whom I reluctantly became friends with on Facebook. My wife is also on Facebook so deleted my ex before she posted old photos with me tagged. 

Another is a friend of a friend who kept posting crap about his football team plus a lot of bad language. He is very uninteresting but has a lot to say.

The third is a former workmate whom I will never meet again in my lifetime. She keeps sending me invites to stuff. I took the easy option and dumped her.


----------



## Caveat (16 Feb 2010)

Hillsalt said:


> ...I took the easy option and dumped her.


 
I took the even easier option and stayed well away from Facebook and the like.


----------



## MANTO (16 Feb 2010)

or as i like to say when dumping a friend - I am going to De-Face them


----------



## Pique318 (17 Feb 2010)

MANTO said:


> or as i like to say when dumping a friend - I am going to De-Face them


Very good


----------



## ringledman (17 Feb 2010)

I hate Facebook. Especially the way you get 'tagged'  in photos and you can only 'untag' rather than have a setting to prevent it in the first place...

Stay away from Facebook Poker also. Highly addictive!


----------



## Yoltan (18 Feb 2010)

[QUOTE I hate Facebook. Especially the way you get 'tagged' in photos and you can only 'untag' rather than have a setting to prevent it in the first place...QUOTE]

Change your settings so only you can see tagged photos of yourself.


----------



## Abbica (18 Feb 2010)

Does anyone know if people can see when you last logged on?


----------



## VOR (18 Feb 2010)

They can hazard a very rough guess by viewing your profile. That will give the history of things you have done such as becoming friends with X or joining Y fan page. So, they'll have a fair idea based on the activity. But as for the exact time when you last logged in and out, I don't believe that's possible.

I am open to correction though.


----------



## MANTO (18 Feb 2010)

If they are online at the same time as you and you have your Chat enabled they will get a notification, otherwise as above.


----------



## ali (23 Feb 2010)

I got a friend request from a guy I could take or leave but out of politeness (that Irish affliction) I accepted him. Several months later I discovered he had removed me as a friend!! I was bulling. Not logical I know but I felt : Stuff you, I didn't ask you; you asked me. 

A.


----------



## LDFerguson (23 Feb 2010)

ali said:


> I got a friend request from a guy I could take or leave but out of politeness (that Irish affliction) I accepted him. Several months later I discovered he had removed me as a friend!! I was bulling. Not logical I know but I felt : Stuff you, I didn't ask you; you asked me.


 
Send him an invite to be your friend.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Feb 2010)

There are many reasons why I delete 'friends' but the main one is when somebody peppers my news feed with reports of joining some inane group or other. anotehr is when I keep getting notified of their 'game' status. it's easier delete them as friends rather than continously blocking the game/group application messages.


----------



## Brianne (3 Mar 2010)

t's easier delete them as friends rather than continously blocking the game/group application messages. 		 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 			 			 			 			 				

Much easier to have real friends!!


----------



## Complainer (3 Mar 2010)

Brianne said:


> t's easier delete them as friends rather than continously blocking the game/group application messages.


It's not continuous. Once you block an application (e.g. the ubiquitous Farmville), you will never see an update from Farmville again - easy peasy.


----------



## DB74 (3 Mar 2010)

If you could block messages like "XYZ became a fan of having a cup of tea in the morning" then Facebook (and my life) would be a damn sight better.


----------



## Complainer (3 Mar 2010)

DB74 said:


> If you could block messages like "XYZ became a fan of having a cup of tea in the morning" then Facebook (and my life) would be a damn sight better.


When you mouseover the message, a 'hide' button appears to the right. Just click it.


----------



## VOR (3 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> It's not continuous. Once you block an application (e.g. the ubiquitous Farmville), you will never see an update from Farmville again - easy peasy.


 

+1 Its like a mute button on a sometimes annoying friend you meet for coffee/pint.


----------

